# Selfies, FF Family Pics ...Put em here.



## Doc

I ran into some selfies that I thought worth sharing, and thought some here would share a selfie of them or others that they find out and about.   Seems like fun.  What do ya say?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

First 2 are awesome.

But just a warning, if anyone posts Anthony Wiener's selfies of his junk they will get a 3 day suspension!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

I have a hard time even taking pics. Plus my arms hurt too much to even try to take a selfie.


----------



## luvs

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

not into taking selfies unless i have to; they're entertaining to view, tho.-

found 2 horrific, yet amusing ones online, tho- here:


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Damn! I think Luv's are right up there in suspension territory.....


----------



## luvs

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

i merely responded to a post. (sorry if anyone develops significant psych disorders or needs to be placed onto sedatives once they view those pix.) 
i found 'em so gross that i laughed aloud. figured i'd post so yinz could, too.

here is 1 of my few selfies of me--


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Michael J. Fox selfie.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*





just me and a 10 second timer. today


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Great day on the water Saturday.  Our boat is broken so we rode with our daughter and Son In Law.  Lots of fun.
Here is a selfie my daughter took of her and her momma.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Taken at East Tensleep Lake near Cloud Peak Wilderness area in the Bighorn Mtns a couple years ago with the better half. She has a small adjustable portable tripod and uses a timer to get selfies of us.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Awesome pic Bill.  Man, the scenery you have up there is so kewl.


----------



## road squawker

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

I just can't resist


----------



## Wee Willy

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

I don't have much pics of me so this is the latest (2008) of me jammin. My sis surprised me when she snapped me.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Selfie....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

...


----------



## Wee Willy

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Wow Doc, you're hot!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Yachting Selfie  What a party.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

Samuel L Jackson, Quentin Tarantino and Christopher Walz Selfie


----------



## Dmorency

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*


----------



## luvs

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

---- i was mentally saying, 'fuk off. jagov.'.'


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*


----------



## Umberto

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

A few years ago my buddy went to Egypt and brought me back this dew rag and fan belt. Some GI almost ran me off the road on my way home till he realized I was an Anglo spoofing.   






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*


----------



## luvs

*Re: Selfies ...Put em here.*

me, in my element. 2/15-- TY, L


----------



## Doc

Here is a pic of my Grand Girls.   the oldest 3 of them.  I have another not in the pic who is 2,  I have a grandson who will be one in May, and I just found out my Son (father of the 2 yr old) and his wife are expecting another.  Wooo Hooo.   To encourage myself and others to do better at sharing family pics I modified the name of this thread to Selfies and FF Family pics.   Hope that helps.  

Here's my oldest 3 doing a Charlies Angles pose.   I love it.    (it's my wifes screen saver so it has the time and all on there.  I'll get the original once I get my new phone.


----------



## Wee Willy

LOL, too cute Doc.


----------



## pirate_girl

My boys!

*Jeff*









*



Ty*


----------



## Umberto

Here's my granddaughter, Amelia (2.5 yr), waving at me while I bbq'd last weekend.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

my lobster lovin' son.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's my 6 pack.


----------



## jpr62902

The batteries are low in the dog on the right.


----------



## Umberto

Jeff looks like a man that loves his lobster!

I babysat Amelia last evening and she's been down with some kind of a bug, emesis and loss of appetite. She's eating today and getting some fluids. 

She was a snuggle bug and and wanted to hold hands all the time. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> Jeff looks like a man that loves his lobster!
> 
> I babysat Amelia last evening and she's been down with some kind of a bug, emesis and loss of appetite. She's eating today and getting some fluids.
> 
> She was a snuggle bug and and wanted to hold hands all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I should tell you about the time he came home after getting his first job as a teen at Taco Bell.

Spent his first paycheck on a lobster, clothes, and British Knights tennis shoes.
I woke up at 3 in the morning on a weekend and heard something downstairs in the kitchen.
I said what are you doing??
He looks at me like I was crazy and said "making a lobster, Mom" 
Sheesh!

She's a gorgeous little girl.
Nice picture, Papa!


----------



## Umberto

It looks like she is on the mend.she drank pedilyte today thinking it was water and was "grossed out" according to her mother. 

Maybe some lobster tails tomorrow night - I have four need to come out of the freezer. Frozen are never the best.


----------



## Umberto

Missy is spending the weekend and bought a new chair at the hardware store. She's 2 1/2 and was reading a book we just got her! It blew me away. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty

Me at a New Years Eve party a few years ago at my now, ex girlfriends bar.  I'm the guy in the white shirt.


----------



## EastTexFrank

MrLiberty said:


> Me at a New Years Eve party a few years ago at my now, ex girlfriends bar.  I'm the guy in the white shirt.



You had a girlfriend who owned a bar and she is an ex ... shame on you, shame on you.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's my 6 pack.



And only the dogs are zombies!!!  Good job man, good job!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> You had a girlfriend who owned a bar and she is an ex ... shame on you, shame on you.




Yeah, she sold the bar and moved to another state to be closer to her family.  What's up with that?


----------



## Doc

Good pics guys.  Nice six pack Brian.   I'm just catching up on these pics.   Keep em coming please.


----------



## Doc

I have not posted a pic in awhile ....here is one of my wife and I at our boat clubs annual Christmas party.
(my tie sucks but it was supposed to be 'festive' for Christmas.    )
(in case you don't know ....I'm the guy in green)


----------



## Umberto

Last evening my granddaughter decided to stack limes - never saw her do this before. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Melensdad

At the summit of Hanging Rock in North Carolina, took this one 3 days ago.


----------



## squerly

Doc said:


> I have not posted a pic in awhile ....here is one of my wife and I at our boat clubs annual Christmas party.
> (my tie sucks but it was supposed to be 'festive' for Christmas.    )
> (in case you don't know ....I'm the guy in green)


Doc, looks like you've lost some weight!  Congrats!


----------



## Wee Willy

Hmm... a bottle of beer in one hand and a glass of whiskey in another...

Party hardy hey Doc?


----------



## Galvatron

Hot day so living the high life


----------



## luvs

a kinda selfie, seeing as to how someone took that pic of us--

me & pseudo-mick-foley. i swear that is him, sometimes. great person, regardless. we think he rocks, so--
blake says his 1 ear is alright. i counter him by sayin', 'there iseconstructive surgery, blake. & he wears his hair over his ears, anyhow.'


----------



## Angelface

Oh.... why not.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice pic!


----------



## waybomb

Right now.on the back porch a macanudo and a glass of a cab/merlot blend


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice pic!



Thank you


----------



## Av8r3400

The wing of an airplane at Oshkosh 2015…  :big grin:


----------



## squerly

You girls are both too pretty to be on a forum with this many old guys.


----------



## Danang Sailor

squerly said:


> You girls are both too pretty to be on a forum with this many old guys.


Hush!    Hoping for pictures such as these are what keeps some of us "old guys" coming back!!


----------



## Angelface

Hi everyone!!


----------



## Doc

Good pics AF!!!!!


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> Good pics AF!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dmorency

Nice photo.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty (my youngest) and crew and Maddy the Magnificent


----------



## squerly

Who is who PG?


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> Who is who PG?



Ty is the one in the black hat.
Maddy is the one with the bottle


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Angelface

We have always had fun in the snow...


----------



## squerly

Awesome Picture!  Have fun guys!


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> We have always had fun in the snow...



Remember this day with your children and keep it close to your heart.
No worrying about the threat being around.

A day out on the slopes with your kids, safe and having fun.
Keep doing that.
Thinking about your kids and how carefree and safe you felt today.

Sweet picture.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Remember this day with your children and keep it close to your heart.
> No worrying about the threat being around.
> 
> A day out on the slopes with your kids, safe and having fun.
> Keep doing that.
> Thinking about your kids and how carefree and safe you felt today.
> 
> Sweet picture.



Thank you!


----------



## Doc

Awesome.   Glad to hear you all had some fun in the white stuff.       Good pic!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Arnold & Terminator bot


----------



## Adillo303

Angelface said:


> Hi everyone!!



Please don't ever let anyone ever tell you you aren't pretty again. As are your children.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> My boys!
> 
> *Jeff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ty*


 
 UPMC!~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> UPMC!~



Yup!


----------



## pirate_girl

Maddy went to see Santa, she liked the lights on the ceiling better than anything.
That's her brother from a different Father.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just wasting time waiting to be discharged from the hospital. [emoji2] 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

The boys and my baby girls.


----------



## Big Dog

The oldest, Jarod with his wife Atoshia and Maddie ..............



Colton with Charlotte, his significant .................


----------



## Doc

Number 3 Grand daughter ... Reesee Roo

Newborn and Oct 2015


----------



## squerly

Not a selfie but here is my Niece in her first "Hasbro" advertisement.   OK, this is for real, it's not a joke although it may look like something out of the Onion.  But Hasbro has a new toy out and it's called "Pax, my poopin' pup.  Here's the official pitch.  



			
				Hasbro said:
			
		

> "Meet Pax, My Poopin’ Pup toy! It’s so much fun to take care of him like a  real puppy. Feed him his treats, then take him for a walk on his leash  and have him “go” like a real puppy. Includes pet, 2-part detachable  leash, 9 treats, cleanup bag, and instructions.



I know, what's next right?  Well actually, she's got a dynamite part in Corey Smiths "Blow Me Away" video, which will be released any day now.  I will post a link to it when it's released.  It's awesome.

Anyhow, she's the little girl that is always on the left.  We'll call this a "supporting role" and the other two kids are front screen.  Anyhow, you gotta start somewhere and we're proud of her!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p8NdhKj51I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a bunch of random pictures. 















Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

9 months old.


----------



## luvs

--


----------



## luvs

~~


----------



## JimVT

your eyes are always closed.


----------



## Doc

MonaLisa's Monday selfie ...


----------



## luvs

--my pix~ so sparse; i hafta begin to take too many, again!


----------



## luvs

JimVT said:


> your eyes are always closed.



lights bother them, kind of, so, i blink--


----------



## Melensdad

Found one of my baby pictures


----------



## pirate_girl

Miss Maddy on her 1st birthday.


----------



## luvs

beyond cute~~


----------



## Doc

Happy Birthday Maddy.   Good pics.
Who is that behind those Foster Grants?   ....Hey I know that lady!!!!      Looking good PG.


----------



## JimVT

me and my new sidewalk. sidewalk is still in the bags  in the truck.


----------



## Doc

Good luck getting it flattened out on the ground.


----------



## JimVT

we did have "good luck". one more of me and wife


----------



## Doc

Great job.   You didn't mix all that by hand did you?


----------



## JimVT

the mixer is seen over my shoulder. yes we did 27 80lb bags. done by 10:30.
she is mowing our 2acre yard now. I just woke from a nap.


----------



## Doc

Ahhh yeah.  I see it now.   Good job.  Do you guys hire out ....


----------



## pirate_girl

She who owns my heart.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

I love the granddaughters. Here is Amelia chasing bubbles.


----------



## rlk

Wow! What a bunch of cute little girls.  Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

Granddaughter number 3 is on the way any day now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for baby Elaina to be born.


----------



## pirate_girl

Introducing Elaina!!



Born at 11:51am.
9lbs 2oz ....19" long (and a bit)
Healthy!

Daddy, Mommy and little (big sister) are all doing well.

Nana is happy and proud.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats to the whole family


----------



## Doc

Congrats G-ma and whole family.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks all!
She's a keeper!!


----------



## pirate_girl

A picture of Jeff in Detroit.
He's currently in Pittsburgh (again) with friends.

My handsome big boy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeff..

Hey luvs, he made it. 

Deluca's diner, downtown and at Warhol's grave (with soup cans) lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Elaina, 3 weeks old.


----------



## MrHappy

The wife and I


----------



## Doc

Good pic.  Welcome to our forums Mr. Happy.   Please stop by our Intro forum and tell us a bit about yourself.   Thanks.  
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------



## MrLiberty

Me New Years Eve at my girl friends bar in 2007 I think.


----------



## MrLiberty

Mt 8th grade school picture.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Fun with guacamole.. 
Ali and Miss Maddy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Maddy got banned from the kitchen with the dreaded gate so Mommy could clean.
She likes to go in and remove all the boxes and cans from a cupboard and hide them around the house.

Elaina.. with Daddy.


----------



## pirate_girl

The girls


----------



## Angelface

Was going thru some older pics of some happier times with me and the kids and how much spending time with them means to me. Sooo I thought I would share a few.. 




















It looks like he is ready to attack me.. haha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All qt's

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> All qt's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Took me a min to figure out your reply. Lol


----------



## Doc

Had to say it outloud huh?  lol
Great pics AF.


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> Had to say it outloud huh?  lol
> Great pics AF.



Lol well I'll just add insult to injury and admit I even Google'd that. Haha... That's how out of it I am today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> All qt's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




More like pints I think.......


----------



## Danang Sailor

New shirts coming for Dragonfly Lady and me.  [Mods, feel free to move this post if you feel it should be in another thread.]


----------



## luvs

luv to lollie's post; 9/4/16~~


----------



## pirate_girl

A collage of Kasey (eldest granddaughter) at home and playing night paintball.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here are two of my happy little grandgals.
God I love them so much.

Never fussy, always happy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Maddy in her "car"... the kid has umpty-nine thousand toys and loves the box lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty in the shop, and woefully putting the old girl away for the winter.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've two to share.

My handsome number one son Jeff on the way back to Akron for a visit, and Maddy in the kitchen.
She's going to be tall I think.


----------



## pirate_girl

My beautiful ladies. 

Ali and Maddy
Ali and Elaina
Maddy with static hair and Elaina.


----------



## pirate_girl

So my Kasey had her first wrestling match.
Didn't go so well.
She said Nana, I got slammed.
Don't know whatever possessed her to want to do this.


----------



## pirate_girl

I think you know who they are.


----------



## pirate_girl

@ Nationwide Arena, then out for din din..


----------



## Melensdad

Walter


----------



## Desert Dude

An old pic of my son and I from around 1987. 

I was just getting over a black eye.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just the missus and I at a country dance last fall.


----------



## pirate_girl

The grands are getting so big.
Maddy and Elaina -


----------



## luvs

i've meant to post a pic of myself on here & cannot get that pic (or others) to here--
i would luv to show yinz my hair, & can't~
that's not my new pic~ 

sigh--
aw, well-- i'll dial my brother soon & see if he can't post that pic 4 me; so mind-boggling; i'd post 'em on a kinda frequent basis until recently--


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Me and my new buddy.  His name is Sparky.  I found him sitting outside the fire station.  He doesn't like to play fetch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Me back with the band playing at church. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Me back with the band playing at church.


Nice photo


----------



## Melensdad

At the fencing club last night there was a pumpkin carving contest.

One of the fencers made a pretty good likeness of me 

Well at least he used a Saber as an accessory.


----------



## mtntopper

She has wanted to do pics of us like this for 30+ years. I finally decided to give in and let it happen this month. It came out better than I anticipated.   

She did have her revolver pointed at my foot to make sure I was in the pic.....and make sure I did not run away.


----------



## Melensdad

I don't know who that coach is but he must be one cool dude because that fencing student clearly thinks he is amazing ... or maybe he passed gas


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching "Super Why"..
Trying to break them from wanting to stand right in front of the tv  lol


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a few selfies I don't normally get in front of  of anything that takes pictures.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

forgot snuck  one of the family fisherman in there to


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali aka...
"she who occasionally rides shotgun".....


----------



## waybomb

Ahhh, the Albert Einstein pose............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just Cooper and I.


----------



## Melensdad

Walter bit my finger


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Jeff at the Heinz History Center.
Mr. Rogers Neighbourhood castle with King Friday.


----------



## pirate_girl

The girls with their Easter treats.


----------



## pirate_girl

Only my granddaughter would do this.
Using a toy cymbal as a makeshift pacifier.


----------



## luvs

went to bar & met a few Canadians-- linguists vs. linguists-- kindly guys-- we gave them local linguistics, & they gave us thier's-- one guy is kinda famous, they say-- his pic is afloat w/in my cell--


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Just sitting here relaxing in my recliner on my daily fix of FF


----------



## pirate_girl

Hiiiii Jerry


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty taking the ducks for a test swim this morning.
They did really well.
Lucy ll and Peeper.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Trying to get these 2 to sit still is near impossible.
> 
> View attachment 102070
> 
> View attachment 102071


Lmao. I can relate with 7. It's like herding cats.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. I can relate with 7. It's like herding cats.



That's these two this morning.
Made them waffles for breakfast.
The older one Maddie the entire time "Nana, I want a snack"
A snack? Kid, you've got a plate of waffles sitting right in front of you.
Then Elaina ripping her diaper off running around.
Then I want my Dora show on, I want more juice.. etc etc etceteraaaaa..
Arrrgh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. My oldest who is now 14 once ripped off his poopy diaper and threw it in the air into the ceiling fan. What a mess that made. All over the floor, walls, ceiling, blinds. It even nailed the light switch. This was in a freshly painted room too. So the brown just seeped into the yellow walls. Impossible to clean. We had to repaint the room.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. My oldest who is now 14 once ripped off his poopy diaper and threw it in the air into the ceiling fan. What a mess that made. All over the floor, walls, ceiling, blinds. It even nailed the light switch. This was in a freshly painted room too. So the brown just seeped into the yellow walls. Impossible to clean. We had to repaint the room.


Well I got the oldest one potty trained.
Yes,I did that!
Not her mother, ME.


----------



## mtntopper

Great pic from the past of Jordan, Jason and I at Jason's mine Cloud Peak energy where he is employed. 

  Jordan my grandson was still in high school. He took a ride in a mine haul  truck that day. He has since became a certified electrician.  Jason my  son is still at the mine working as an equipment operator and is a MSHA certified  driller/blaster.


----------



## pirate_girl

Maddie caught her first fish.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

And a mighty fine looking fish too.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> And a mighty fine looking fish too.



A bass.
I knew they had larger fish in the pond.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Yup, dat's me.
> Like y'all didn't know lol
> Not bad for gonna be 58 soon, eh?




Looking good Girl, it's amazing someone hasn't snagged you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> Looking good Girl, it's amazing someone hasn't snagged you.



I've been caught in the last few years, but it's been a quick snag and release.
His name was 'Jon the Brief', biker, rocker,mechanic.
I am currently un-snaggable.
Lol

It's easier that way.
It's time for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty and my heart, little Lainey. I love that baby so.


View attachment 102782
Me like ya didn't know that.


----------



## pirate_girl

And Jeff is in the 'burgh this weekend.
In the dug out with his lady love and on 3rd base.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

She's a cutie.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> She's a cutie.



She's German.


----------



## pirate_girl

He killed the perogies and kielbasa platter at the Starlight Lounge.
I think his face says it all.


----------



## pirate_girl

So my sister-in-law works at Pilot Flying J travel center and has for years.
Since it's off the interstate from time to time she gets a little surprise.
She ran outside and had a coworker take her picture.
My brother is thrilled Lol


----------



## Big Dog

Had some fun with my Utah CCW permit renewal pic .................


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeff was sending me pics last night that he had found.
The first is of him in highschool.
They called him "the tank".
He's holding our doxies Heidi and Sophie.
Heidi had silly ears that would fold in half and stand out to the side. Lol

Then two of Kasey when she was a baby.


----------



## pirate_girl

My black and tan, Sophie when she was a puppy in one of Ty's old toy trucks.
She was my favourite dog ever.
I always held that in my heart and never told Gretchen.
Jeff has a ton of old family photos.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeffrey, the future female Mrs. of the family...and the cat, Midori.
He's doing it right.



Mom is pleased!


----------



## pirate_girl

The day Jeff did the NASCAR Experience.
Yes I was freaking out.
He was so young then.
View attachment 103793


----------



## pirate_girl

One more and then I'll stop.
I think this was at Indy.
I know Greg Moore drove the blue Player car, but don't think that was his number.


----------



## emceeghee

Me and my 2 grand babies


----------



## emceeghee

Me this afternoon


----------



## emceeghee

Me and my grand baby


----------



## pirate_girl

Random photos given to me by Aimee's mother.
When she and Ty were still married.

Ty before he became a mechanic/tow operator.
16 and working on a farm.
Sigh... memories.


----------



## m1west

My Chinese wife posing with an M1 carbine on one of our winter trips to the cabin earlier this year. She doesn't even realize the irony. Marty


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

My wife and I went to Westport to buy a halibut. We took a walk along the break water before lunch.


----------



## Melensdad

This is not current, but I look the same and he looks the same.  Biggest difference is my hair is longer and his hair is shorter!

Oh, and I'm the one on the left of the photos


----------



## Big Dog

Taken 2 weeks before I went down with meningitis, Thanksgiving 2020.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just me at camp last weekend.


----------



## Melensdad

A very rare, but lousy photo.  Dasha, Melen and Kobe all in the same room together with me and the lovely Mrs_Bob


----------



## Doc

Good pic Bob.   Congrats, your weight loss sure shows in your face.   Good job.   

Here was the view in my house yesterday.


----------

